# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  ۝۝الملف الكامل لإنسحابات الهلال من امام فريق المريخ۝۝

## جواندي

*للتذكري والتاريخ
*

----------


## جواندي

*العدد 8 انسحابات للهلال مقابل 2 فقط للمريخ 
*

----------


## جواندي

*موسم 1964
دوري
بحجة عدم صلاحية ملعب إستاد الخرطوم 

:1syellow1:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كمل كمل ياجواندي
خلينا نرد على الشابكننا زيكو شال الكورة ومشى
نسوا قديمهم الاسود
يللا نحنا في انتظارك
*

----------


## جواندي

*1966
دوري 

1968
دوري السودان 

1978
كأس السودان 

1982
دوري
تحجج بالاستعداد للقاء كمبالا سيتي ....
خسر من المريخ لاحقا 3/1 بأهداف عمار الشهيرة
ومن كمبالا سيتي صفر/2 بالخرطوم و 1/3 بكمبالا و تغنت جماهير المريخ طويلا باهزوجة
تلاتة تلاتة في كل مكان .....في كمبالا وفي السودان !
*

----------


## جواندي

*1990
دوري السودان
خسر الهلال من الموردة ثم من هلال بورتسودان بأهداف فار الشهيرة و انسحب عن ملاقاة المريخ !!!!!


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كمل يا جواندي وبالتقيل

*

----------


## zahababeker

*جواندي  .............. تلقى الفي مرادك قول آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالله هي 8 ذي مشاركتم في سيكافا ( ضعيفة وغالباني )
هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*جواندي عااااااافي منك يا حبيب خليك كده بس 
*

----------


## najma

*يديك العافية ياجواااااااااااااااندي
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*جواندى والله نورتنا الله ينور طريقك وريتنا الجلافيط ديل اصلا بخافوه من المريخ من زمان
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*والله ياخوان الناس ديل جنهم انسحابات خوافين جنس خوف  ياربى الانسحاب الجاى متين يمكن فى كورتم الجايه معانه ويقولوه لو لعب ساكواها نحنا بننسحب وكمان ماتنسوه انسحابم من الدورى الممتاذ ايام النيل (وشداد).......
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*                    عااااااااااااااااافي منك  يا حبيب 


                        كمل  وشوف امكن في زياده 
*

----------


## جواندي

*1994
  سيكافا

 1997
دوري
فقد الهلال البطولة كالعادة
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*هذة انسحابات امام الزعيم 
و غير الزعيم هنالك انسحابات كثيرة 
اشهرها الانسحاب من الاياب في الجزائر امام وفاق سطيف ...
و الحرمان من البطولة العربية سنتين  اخ اخ فضائح هؤلاء   .
*

----------


## alhawii

*والله يا جواندى لقيتك ختييييييييييييييييييييييييير
*

----------


## أوهاج

*شكراً جميلا جواندى
                        	*

----------


## مجنون الزعيم

*جونداي احبك واحب البحبك وبحب الزعيم سكتهم ياجامد بالله مدنا واتحفنا تاني
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا جواندي
                        	*

----------

